# Annie Eats Ice



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

First welcome to the forum. I wish I had an idea to help you. Hopefully some of our training experts will chime in with some idea for you.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Emmie did this yesterday. Could barely make it into the house. She was pale and freezing. Didn't realize what she had done until I remembered my Laney had done this. If Emmie continues, she will wear the basket muzzle that her mom used to wear to keep her from eating iris rhizomes!


----------

